# Goldeneye Wii



## ACCF18 (Oct 29, 2010)

Game comes out in a few days! Can't wait. Too bad Pierce wasn't in there though. But I was a big fan of the N64 version, so I am really excited for this game. Like the graphics too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 30, 2010)

if your comp will allow it, goldeneye: source is a great remake on the PC, using the half life 2 engine, if you're interested in the multiplayer aspect.

didn't know this game was already coming out.  I don't care for how they went about hyping up the game.. but interested in how well it'll do, regardless.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am interested but can you use a gamepad? I don't like using cpu controls...


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 30, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> I am interested but can you use a gamepad? I don't like using cpu controls...


if you don't want to use a mouse/keyboard, you can use whatever gamepads you have laying around, so long as you can find a way to map the aiming to a control.  it will probably be harder than mouse and keyboard, since you won't have the same precise control, but yes, you could map everything onto a gamepad.

I use my ps3 controller to emulate an xbox 360 controller, had a hard time mapping all the buttons/keys onto it though.  good luck, if you're interested.


----------



## Mino (Oct 30, 2010)

This game pisses me off for many, many reasons.

Why do people assume it'll be anything like the original?  It's impossible to go back to the original's popularity, because the original was _the_ original.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 30, 2010)

No, it actually IS gonna be the original. Just better graphics, better/more guns, that's all. They are even including the levels from the Goldeneye movie that wasn't in the N64 game. The only thing that's bad is that Pierce isn't gonna be in that game. But, oh well.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 30, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> This game pisses me off for many, many reasons.
> 
> Why do people assume it'll be anything like the original?  It's impossible to go back to the original's popularity, because the original was _the_ original.


because these people were excited, so we should be, too.
http://www.youtube.com/v/o3KqiZr-AjI&feature=fvwk

& @ the last post, I think they're going about it with more of a story/campaign-style approach, as compared to "you're in the level and here's your objective".

multiplayer is just multiplayer, and was the main draw from what i remember.  i never understood it, but i wasn't really of-age to play it beyond walking around and breaking the glass walls, and messing around with cheats.


----------



## Lobo (Oct 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this...I'm afraid that everyone online will be abusing oddjob though because of his obnoxious shortness


----------



## Mino (Oct 30, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> No, it actually IS gonna be the original. Just better graphics, better/more guns, that's all. They are even including the levels from the Goldeneye movie that wasn't in the N64 game. The only thing that's bad is that Pierce isn't gonna be in that game. But, oh well.


No, it's NOT going to be the original.  The original was a 64-bit exploration of uncharted territory.  It was fun because it was new and ahead of its time.  If you watch the videos of the gameplay, you'll see that this is just another attempt to bring back Goldeneye's popularity with nothing of its original novelty.  The second attempt, I might add.

In addition, no FPS will ever play well on the Wii's horrid control scheme.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 30, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> In addition, no FPS will ever play well on the Wii's horrid control scheme.


metroid prime, lolwut?


----------



## Lobo (Oct 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, but I wouldn't be able to name any others.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 30, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, YES, it IS gonna be the original. Don't try to change it. They will use the classic controller on that game. Now, let me explain what changed:
-Pierce isn't in there
-Has Wifi
-Has more mutiplayer modes
-Better graphics
-Activision, not RAREWARE (hope Activision will do good..)
-More levels

The only thing that really screwed this game up was the replacement of Daniel Craig. That's it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 30, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he's saying is that it isn't the original.

original, by definition.. ]






			
				Definition said:
			
		

> preceding all others in time or being as first made or performed; "the original inhabitants of the Americas"; "the book still has its original binding"; "restored the house to its original condition"; "the original performance of the opera"; "the original cast"; "retracted his original statement"


it is not the first, it is a remake of the first.  therefore it isn't original.

what made the first one great was that it was the original, it was groundbreaking, it was bold, and it was great fun.  it set the stage not only for it's own series, (which kinda failed) but for most other multiplayer FPS' to follow.

it can be remade fully, and it will still not be the original.. it can only be a remake, port, rehash, whatever you want to call it, it isn't original.

I'm going to assume the wifi will be laggy, ala smash brothers brawl, there won't be but about two/three more *new* multiplayer modes (the original had a lot, I doubt there'll be a whole lot more available/possible), graphics MUST be better given the time in between them.. and activision isn't that great, in my opinion, aside from tony hawk's underground, and previous games in that series.  and that was neversoft, really.

more levels is just a bonus, imo.

so.. actually, no, it won't be the original, as the original is already out.  and guess what.


IT'S ONLY FOR NINTENDO 64 B)
GET N OR GET OUT. HOO YEA.


----------



## williamd (Oct 30, 2010)

OH YEAH GOLDENEYE


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passable.  Still played far better on the Gamecube.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


metroid prime 3 was *censored.2.0*, imo.

with metroid prime trilogy, i liked playing metroid prime again.  of course, i liked it the first time, and would have liked it with the same controls, but it was very nice to be able to aim freely and move at the same time.

debatable, and up to opinion, but a fair option if you didn't like/love the gamecube controls


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classic controller doesn't mean *censored.2.0*!  The original Goldeneye was built on vastly different hardware over a decade ago.

As for your nice bullet points:
-Who cares which *censored.2.0*ty texture they chose to put over Bond's face?
-Great, but Nintendo's online support still sucks balls.
-How many variants did you _actually_ ever play on the original?
-Yet still miles behind the 360 and PS3.
-Activision is producing it, not making it.  Eurocom is making it, and they've mostly made movie games and Wii ports of good 360 and PS3 titles for the past ten years.
-I would *censored.3.0*ing hope so.

Are you really trying to say that the only thing that will be wrong with this game is that you won't have Pierce Brosnan's Celtic features to get you off?


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a well-thought-out reply.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

The graphics look the same. Look at the gameplay video, they're not refined, amazing graphics. Like every FPS on the Wii, the graphics are less than average, the controls (thank God you can use the classic controller) will suck if you have to use the wiimote, unless this promotes wiimotion+, which, from what I can tell, it does not.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The graphics look the same. Look at the gameplay video, they're not refined, amazing graphics. Like every FPS on the Wii, the graphics are less than average, the controls (thank God you can use the classic controller) will suck if you have to use the wiimote, unless this promotes wiimotion+, which, from what I can tell, it does not.


why will it suck without the wii motion plus?
it worked perfectly fine for the port of metroid prime, in my opinion.
what could the motion + possibly offer to most fps games, let alone goldeneye?

if they're touting that it's supposed to be played with the classic controller, why the *censored.3.0* is it on the wii, as compared to the ps3/xbox?

my opinion, it's just a quick buck to make.  no one expects much from the wii, while if they made it for the 360/ps3, they'd have to compete/actually try to make a decent game, since they can't just pawn off the reason on the system..  which will be precisely what they're going to do, if the graphics are brought into question.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant it would suck unless you have the wiimotion+. I know many people that had problems with keeping the wiimote on track when playing the conduit and even MP3 just because of the various things you had to do with the wiimote, like swinging, etc.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does having the motion + attached have anything to do with the LED pointing interface?

am I missing something that the motion + does?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wii doesn't really have a good tracking system when it comes to the Infrared. The wiimotion+ lets it track the wii remote accurately. Think the Playstation Move. It tracks the color of the bulb at the end of the remote. Instead of only relying on pointing the wiimote at the sensor bar, it now tracks the motion+ on the controller, so that way, you don't always have to be pointing at the bar every single time, severely limiting your movement.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the move has a similar point and click thing, not sure what it uses, though.

still, how are you going to look behind you while still watching the screen?  and don't the two "modes" more or less do the same thing, if your "theory" is right?  one would take over when aimed off-screen?
I really don't understand how it would make an FPS better, but i haven't played with a motion plus.

too bad for me, i guess.
I didn't have any problems with doing said actions in metroid prime, and then aiming back at the tv.  eh.

aiming at the screen is kinda the point of playing an FPS on the wii, imo.. what the motion plus does for fps would more or less translate to a big, tiring analog stick, imo.  but to each their own.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just to increase the movement of the peripheral. I only had one or two problems with it when I was learning how to play it. 
However, the motion+ makes the switching from 3rd to 1st person in Other M work flawlessly for me.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 31, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's  the only bad thing about it. And I know Activison is producing it, thanks. This is gonna be an amazing game, but I won't think it would be good as n64. But with this new stuff they put in, I'm excited about this game.

'Great, but Nintendo's online support still sucks balls.' - If you are referring to Brawl, then yes. But MKW and ACCF was alright, and Brawl is older then those 2 games, so it gets better. 

'Yet still miles behins 360 and PS3.' - Who cares, graphics don't matter.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You apparently do. Look at the bold in your quote.

And Nintendo's wi-fi system has always sucked. It's usually full of seven year olds that don't know how to shoot and people that use hacks because Nintendo "hack-preventative" system sucks.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graphics don't matter. I was giving out the fact, I never said I cared about it. I added that in because PS3/360 *censored.7.61* put their eyes on MW2, Halo, etc. 

Seven year olds don't even know how to play video games, so why would they have a Wii in the first place? And who knows, most of these people who are buying this game are likely to be 14-20 years old because of the N64 version they loved so much. People are wanting the Wii now just to get this game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said seven year olds that don't know how to play video games. I said seven year olds that can't shoot. Take The Conduit. It was full of people running around shooting blindly and people stealing guns and wasting them. And this game isn't receiving as much hype as the N64 version. Most veteran gamers will look at this game and scoff at it mostly because it's almost just another WiiPlay like the Chibi-Robo Wii, Pikmin Wii, etc. People aren't lining up to buy a Wii just to play GoldenEye Wii.


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, they are. People are saying things like ''Aww, I want a Wii now!'' ''I might get a Wii just to get this game'' and stuff like that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you know this?


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone at school are saying it, people are saying it on the trailer, and related forums.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single person at your school. 
Even if that was true, it's just your school.
The trailers will say anything to push the game. Maybe a couple of people said it; so they put one or two of those in the trailer.
And what related forum? The ones specifically about the game? You're picking very obvious choices, save the one about your school. Of course the trailer's going to say good things about the game and of course the forums based on it are going to love it. 
Regardless, you have not posted anything to actually prove your point. We're only getting this "information", if you like to call it that, by word of mouth. That's like me saying "everyone at school says you're a cross-dresser that goes to nude clubs on weekends". Does that make it true?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE INTELLIGENCE, IT BURNS


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?  THE PEOPLE ON THE TRAILER WANT TO BUY THE GAME THAT THE TRAILER IS ADVERTISING?

HOOOOOOLY SHIIIIIIT.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOH MAAAAAH GAAAAAAAAWD 
GOLDENEYE SIXTY FOOOOOOOOOOUR


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> No, it actually IS gonna be the original. Just better graphics, *better/more guns*, that's all. They *are even including the levels from the Goldeneye movie that wasn't in the N64 game.* The *only thing that's bad is that Pierce isn't gonna be in that game.* But, oh well.


That isn't a original stupid.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## Mino (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like I may have been wrong.  From what I can tell the game is something of a Call of Duty clone, which is really not a bad thing.  The Wii needs a good shooter.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2010/11/02/goldeneye-007-video-review?objectid=867280


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Looks like I may have been wrong.  From what I can tell the game is something of a Call of Duty clone, which is really not a bad thing.  The Wii needs a good shooter.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2010/11/02/goldeneye-007-video-review?objectid=867280


Recent call of duty hasn't been good.


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say it had been.  I was going to say "Call of Duty 4 clone" but left out the "4" for whatever reason.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 4, 2010)

Goldeneye looks better then I thought...
9.0/10 - IGN
8.6/10 - Gametrailers
8.5/10 - GameSpot
8.2/10 - GameRankings

Looks like it has some good ratings.


----------

